# B8 Audi RS 4 Dead But C7 RS 6 Coming Says Car & Driver German Correspondent Jens Meiners



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There are a couple of German journalists who've become quite prolific thanks to their usually accurate early reads on moves by the German manufacturers. We usually plug Georg Kacher as the Grand Poobah of that particular Water Buffalo club and C&D's Jens Meiners is definitely an honorary member. So when Jens filed a story over on caranddriver.com this week about the demise of the next-gen B8 Audi RS 4 and mentioning the RS 6 we took note.

According to Meiners, the RS 4 has been cancelled as the RS 5 has been deemed sufficient enough to fill demand for those particular customers. Jens also goes on to say that an RS 6 is currently in the works.

*What's Our Take on the RS 4?*
Back when we were first throwing together some mockups of future RS models (RS 4 above) ahead of the RS 5 launching, word was that the RS 4 sedan would definitely not happen due to its closeness in target customer to the RS 5. The RS 5 was the more natural and compelling case. However, our intel back then (this is several years back now) told us the RS 4 Avant would still happen.

We're not sure what to make of Meiners info about the RS 4. Given the RS 5 has been out over a year and there's been no mention of an RS 4 Avant we suspect he might be right. We have a theory (and only a theory not backed up with any solid intel) that the RS 5 has had a hard time in the press and that could spur Audi to re-think a more aggressive change when the A5/A4 product improvement comes in a 2013ish timeframe. If that's the case then Audi likely decided to skip a generation (as it did with the B6) and wait for the preferred new setup. This is all conjecture, but it would make sense.

*And how about the RS 6?*
Our theory on RS 6 is much as RS 4. Intel suggests the RS 7 is a done deal for the US as well and that car will likely be powered by a more potent version of the upcoming 4.0T that will also see duty in the S6, S7 and S8. The scenario for an RS 6 as it relates to RS 7 is exactly the same as RS 4 and RS 5. The drivetrain has been developed so it could be done but likely the RS 7 and RS 6 sedan are a bit of a cannibalistic move. In that case an RS 6 Avant (only) seems to be the more likely scenario and if it's Avant only then don't expect it in the USA.

Read the full story at * Car & Driver *


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

George -

That makes a lot of sense, actually, thanks for the write-up. While I'm not sure about the sales figures, the RS5 has received less than glowing reviews from the press. Waiting for the 2013 refresh definitely would make sense.

Speaking of the refreshes, are we looking at MY 2013 or CY 2013 for the B8 platform?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Travis Grundke;bt712 said:


> George -
> Speaking of the refreshes, are we looking at MY 2013 or CY 2013 for the B8 platform?


The US-spec RS 5 is expected here (refreshed) MY2013, potentially earlier than the typical MY changeover time in August/Sept. A5/S5 refreshes will likely be timed accordingly and figure maybe 6 mos. ahead of that in Europe.

What we don't know is A4. A4 followed A5 to market by about 12 months. Whether or not the P.I. (product improvement) A4 will be a year later is not yet known by me at least.

BTW, I'm told for the A5 at least this will be a significant updating... "think more B6 to B7" I was told rather than the recent refreshed TT P.I. Will it be called B9? That's unclear to me at this time as well but it's feasible given the B6/B7 and B3/B4 changeovers that were simply heavy refreshes rather than an all new platform. Whatever it's called it will still be based off of the current MLB as we know it.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Since we are talking about B8 refresh...

What are the chances of S4 Avant returning to the US? I've already given up hope for S5 Sportback but perhaps S4 Avant still has a shot?

Also, I assume S5 coupe will get the 3.0T?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

bzcat;bt721 said:


> Since we are talking about B8 refresh...
> 
> What are the chances of S4 Avant returning to the US? I've already given up hope for S5 Sportback but perhaps S4 Avant still has a shot?
> 
> Also, I assume S5 coupe will get the 3.0T?


S4 Avant for the USA **could** happen. Audi opted out of S4 Avant before they finalized details on the new S4. The price from Germany ended up coming in very competitively, fundamental in the choice to slash the A4 3.2 from the lineup and to reposition the S4 in a way that would see its volume rise markedly. With higher volume comes a reexamination of the S4 Avant.

I had this very conversation with a contact about S4 Avant shortly after the S4 hit the market and he said it was being reviewed. That doesn't mean it's coming but it does mean it has a chance and that's big for those of us who love Avants.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

[email protected];bt724 said:


> S4 Avant for the USA **could** happen. Audi opted out of S4 Avant before they finalized details on the new S4. The price from Germany ended up coming in very competitively, fundamental in the choice to slash the A4 3.2 from the lineup and to reposition the S4 in a way that would see its volume rise markedly. With higher volume comes a reexamination of the S4 Avant.
> 
> I had this very conversation with a contact about S4 Avant shortly after the S4 hit the market and he said it was being reviewed. That doesn't mean it's coming but it does mean it has a chance and that's big for those of us who love Avants.


I got a check for $55k for Audi if there is another S4 Avant :thumbup:


----------

